# next grow



## blondlebanese (Feb 7, 2015)

my plants are harvested now starting my second grow.  i clipped clones from my last plants at five weeks into flowering.  the clones were under a 40w florecent bulb during the first six weeks with some long dark periods.  no timed lighting.  abused in that way for a month.  now i'm ready to grow again and the clones have been on a 12/12 schedual for a week.  they are 8 -9 inches tall each has about 20 branches off the main stem and a half dozen flower sites.  are they worth raising after all the abuse?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Feb 7, 2015)

I would be worried about them going hermie after that abuse. Jmo..BtL


----------



## next (Feb 11, 2015)

If you don't mind the possibility of getting some seeds in your smoke, I say go for it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

I have never seen "abuse" in veg lead to hermying in flowering.  If they have good roots and look healthy now, there is no reason not to grow them out.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 14, 2015)

I agree with Goddess. If the abuse is stopped before the plants begin flower, then they should be ffine unless they come from very poor genetics.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2015)

What they said^^^^^^


----------



## blowinthatloud (Feb 14, 2015)

My bad Blond.. i thought any abuse/stress could cause a plant to hermie, an that sounded like alot of stress! BtL


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 15, 2015)

Blowinthatloud; What you said is not too far off the mark as substantial stress and abuse can certainly cause hermie to occur, but the real key is the flower hormone. If the plants haven't begun to fflood with the flowering hormones which is the beginning stage of fflowering, then it is the nature of most(iff not all) MJ strains to not be affected negatively by such stresses. MJ is a very hardy and determined plant, and (when well established) it will take a very significant amount of abuse and come right back from it. 

However, this changes when the plant has crossed over to ffull flowering. It seems like the plant focuses all of its energy to flowering and the production of flowers, and the possibility for reproduction to the point that it will literally eat itself to supply nutrients for the flowers if it can't get enough nutrients ffrom its surroundings. The genetic trait herming that is buried deep in the DNA of MJ is a sort of fail-safe for the plant so that iff it gets in a difficult situation where it gets certain stimuli that reaches the herm program, this stimuli makes the plant believe it is not going to be able to breed normally so it will herm in order to breed with itself to preserve the species.

This "herm trigger" is not activated (normally) during the veg period when the flowering hormones are not present. Ffor this reason, you can take a large plant and cut it all the way back to the base, and if there is a small amount of growth at the base that is left alive, the plant will regenerate and grow itself right back to its ffull size without any negative affects. This also allows for people to be able to make MJ bonsai plants that can live for many years.


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 20, 2015)

in the case of my plants they had no regimented lighting for the firsttwo months starting from cuttings thru rooting.  they spent the first two months in a clone house.  to my surprise they stayed small.  three are seven inches tall and two are two inches tall.  all have many branches even the two inchers.  i'm not sure they ever had a veg priod.  after the iregular lighting i put them on a 12/12 cycle.  that was two weeks ago. each of the seven inch plants already have a dozen flower sites up the stem.  one of the two inchers has two flowers on top of about ten branches sandwitched in a one inch space.  if they do hermify when will it happen?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 21, 2015)

I would still be really surprised if they herm because when you switched them to flowering under 12/12, they came into a balanced schedule of lighting before the natural flowering started.

But if they hermed bad, you would already see male anther balls forming along with the ffemale calyxes. Now if they do a mild herm where the male parts are buried in the calyxes of the buds, then all you would see is little yellow nanners here and there in the buds. They are small but they will stand out against the white and green of the buds. And you could get those any time from now to the last week of flower.


----------



## blondlebanese (Feb 23, 2015)

right now the plants still look strange.   single peddle leaves, three peddle leaves and leaves without serations.  some leaves are twisted or curled like they didn't open all the way.  and growth in height is very slow


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 28, 2015)

That almost sounds like they are or were trying to flower then reveg then back to fflower again. If that is the case then they are screwed for doing right and finishing right. Can you shoot us a pic?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 28, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> That almost sounds like they are or were trying to flower then reveg then back to fflower again. If that is the case then they are screwed for doing right and finishing right. Can you shoot us a pic?



I agree with Hush, really need to see pic's to fully be able to assist you


----------



## blondlebanese (Mar 7, 2015)

growth in hieght has stopped for about three weeks now.  the tallest is eight inches the smallest is one and a half inches tall.  they are all flowering just along the stem.  all the plants produced a lot of new growth along the stem but stopped growing just after all the new growth apeared.  now the flowers are multiplying.  looks like i'll end up with each plant being one bud on a single stem.  not even worth the cost to grow exept now i know a little more.......still not worth the cost.  sorry no photos.  mom and dad don't want that on the computer.  paranoid of the man watching.  probably good advise.


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2015)

i have seen such things with overly stressed plants, i would keep them flowering and care for them and harvest them. just get some new clones or seeds going already for your next better grow. jmo


----------



## blondlebanese (Mar 9, 2015)

yes i'll grow them.  i'll keep you posted if any changes.


----------

